# Dubai medical test report delay



## Str1974 (Sep 27, 2016)

I did my new visa medical blood test in baraha hospital last week and till now the company has not received the report. The fee paid was for 48 hr option. Generally they should get it on the third working day now it's the 5th. Should I need to worry.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you tried ringing (or getting the PRO to ring) the hospital or organisation who did the test ?

Its not unheard of but you can be sure if there was a residency related medical problem they would probably respond quickly.


----------



## Str1974 (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeh I didn't contact the PRO directly. I deal with the admin staff. They said they haven't received yet. The PRO might be going there on a regular basis as its a large organisation.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure the hospital send it. They give you a receipt and you have to go there and pick up the report.


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Not sure the hospital send it. They give you a receipt and you have to go there and pick up the report.


Did it reasonably recently with my wife at Bahara. They give you a receipt, you have to go back with that to collect.


----------



## Str1974 (Sep 27, 2016)

Got it today. Everything is fine.


----------

